# [H] WELL PAINTED skaven army [W] cash/IG



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Offering my skaven for sale.

All bases have had rare earth magnets glued into them, movement trays are made of steel plate, so fully magnetised. You can hold these upside down and they won't budge. 

All movement trays are included. 

What you get:


A unit of 45 clanrats

A grey seer on screaming bell.

2 units of 50 slaves in bus formation. 

A unit of 40 clanrats

A custom made battle standard bearer on decorative base.

2 doomwheels

2 warplighting cannons. 

2 Warpfire throwers

Poison wind mortar

2 warlock engineers (one is converted to have the doom rocket)

6 ratogres with 3 packmasters.

Forgeworld greater verminlord

Skaven Warlord

Also included (but not painted yet)

- 40 plague monks

- Antother 50 slaves to make it 150. 

Looking to get $1100/€800 for this army. It includes 200-ish infantry models painted, 90 unpainted, and some larger models/warmachines. OR a trade against a IG army (assembled and primed is an option, but not painted. 

The army can be expanded by my if you so desire. I do commission painting on the side, so if you ever want more, just give me a poke. So if you want to have me do the unpainted stuff, I can do so at very minimum extra cost (it would come down to an extra $250/€200 for the service). 

And finally, some pictures!
































































PM me if interested. I am willing to ship internationally, but shipping costs and risks associate are for the buyer then.


----------

